# Lava Rock



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

I have a bunch of smaller pieces of lava rock leftover from using in my hardscapes and filter. It's free if anyone can use it. I can also bring it to the next plant meeting, Saturday the 26th, if it makes it easy on picking up.


----------



## kvngshak (May 24, 2018)

jercarr2018 said:


> I have a bunch of smaller pieces of lava rock leftover from using in my hardscapes and filter. It's free if anyone can use it. I can also bring it to the next plant meeting, Saturday the 26th, if it makes it easy on picking up.


I'm in New York I'm interested in these how could I get them ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

It would not be cost efficient in shipping this to you. Go to your local home depot or lowes and it'll be much cheaper than me shipping to you.


----------

